# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > प्रोग्रामिंग लेंग्वेज >  एम० एस० एक्सेल

## rajjaat123

एम० एस० एक्सेल माइक्रोसॉफ्ट ऑफिस का एक ऐसा प्रोग्राम है जो सामन्यत: प्रत्येक ऑफिस वर्क में गणना तथा डाटा वेलिडेशन आदि के लिए प्रयुक्त होता है | सामान्य जीवन में भी आप अपना हिसाब किताब एम० एस० एक्सेल  से आसानी से कर सकते है तथा हाउस वाइफ के लिए भी यह बहुत उयोगी है| वे अपना घर का हिसाब, बजट , खर्च आदि आसानी से मेंटेन कर सकतीं हैं |

----------


## rajjaat123

आरम्भ करना
वर्ड को आरम्भ करने के लिये ऍम एस ऑफिस इंस्टाल करना होता है (note:-ऑफिस का कोई भी वर्जन हो सकता है |उस के पश्चात स्टार्ट बटन पर क्लिक करे और ऑल प्रोग्राम्स चुने उसमे ऍम एस ऑफिस पर क्लिक करें | उस में एम् एस एक्सेल चुने |

----------


## rajjaat123

01 एक्सेल वर्क सीट

विभिन्न एक्सल वर्क सीट जिन पर यूजर कार्य करता है , एक एक्सेल फाइल या वर्क बुक में एक से अधिक एक्सेल शीट हो सकती हैं |

02 रो नंबर 

यह बार रो नंबर को प्रदर्शित करता है एक एक्सेल शीट में लगभग 1048576 रो हो सकती है (वेर्सन 2010 के अनुशार ) |

03 एक्टिव सेल 

वह सेल जिसपर आप कार्य कर रहे हो या सलेक्ट किया गया है एक्टिव सेल कहलाता है 

04 नेम बॉक्स 

यह एक्टिव सेल का नेम प्रदर्शित करता है चूँकि एक्टिव सेल D कोलम के 4th रो है इसीलिए सेल का नाम " D4 " है |

05 फार्मूला बार 

यहाँ एक्टिव सेल का फार्मूला तथा डाटा प्रदर्शित होता है 

06 कोलम बार 

यह कोलम का नाम प्रदर्शित होता है

----------


## anita

राज जी आपका मंच पे स्वागत है 

अच्छा और ज्ञान वर्धक सूत्र 

धन्यवाद

----------


## donsplender

बहुत बढीया शुरूआत भाई !
सुत्र पुरा अवश्य करना !! क्योंकी पहले भी ऐसे ही सूत्र बने जो बीच में ही रूक गये !!
मेरी शुभकामनाएं !!

----------

